# KBG quickest germination?



## f_l (Aug 11, 2020)

i seeded KBG from united seeds on saturday. looked this morning and saw this. theres NO way, right?!

maybe some old seed that was in the soil? maybe weeds? i did put down tenacity at seeding. just really confused bc i didn't expect anything until 7-14 days, the earliest.

anyone have any insight into quickest germination for KBG in your experience?


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Many of us have seen germination after 4-5 days, but 2 days seems extremely fast!

Do you have a picture of the seed label?


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

You sure there wasnt some PRG in that seed? 3 days is nuts. I saw my TF in 4 days and KBG in 7.


----------



## f_l (Aug 11, 2020)

yup, here it is


----------



## f_l (Aug 11, 2020)

label above. yup, read through this forum / YTers say KBG takes the longest so im perplexed!



Ngilbe36 said:


> You sure there wasnt some PRG in that seed? 3 days is nuts. I saw my TF in 4 days and KBG in 7.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Must be the Jackpot. Amazing.


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

Sinclair said:


> Must be the Jackpot. Amazing.


Yup. The data sheet on jackpot says germination in 10 Days.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

This is amazing! I'm on day 4 since seeding and I'm seeing some germination on my bluebank but I'm chalking it up to weeds...but now this has me thinking...


----------



## jephil08 (Aug 3, 2020)

What did you put down? I put down SS1100 on the 11th and I have a TON of new KBG popping up in my scalped FF mix. I think part of my success was the humic/fulvic additions after seeding.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

I planted BlueBank KBG. Soil temps are extremely high here right now and I'm watering like crazy.


----------



## f_l (Aug 11, 2020)

Yea, going to monitor this to see if its actually weeds vs grass. If its grass, that would be amazing haha



JerseyGreens said:


> This is amazing! I'm on day 4 since seeding and I'm seeing some germination on my bluebank but I'm chalking it up to weeds...but now this has me thinking...


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

you would break records for germ time in 3 days, seriously.


----------



## f_l (Aug 11, 2020)

All i did was - gly on old lawn (mix of TF and WEEDS), 2nd round, scarify, top soil, tenacity, sod grower II - KBG from united seeds, scotts starter fert, peat moss. watering regularly.

did not add in any micronutrients/etc., but will probably do so in coming weeks

just surprised at how early this came up. might be weeds, time will tell.



jephil08 said:


> What did you put down? I put down SS1100 on the 11th and I have a TON of new KBG popping up in my scalped FF mix. I think part of my success was the humic/fulvic additions after seeding.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

When i planted my Mazama i also saw seedlings coming up early, most turned out to be what i believe to be annual rye

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=202797#p202797

Although mine werent nearly as prevalent as yours are, so hopefully im wrong.


----------



## f_l (Aug 11, 2020)

:shock:

maybe ideal growing conditions in my lawn right now?!



JerseyGreens said:


> you would break records for germ time in 3 days, seriously.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

@FuzzeWuzze I just pulled out one of the germ'ed seedlings...the thing has a tiller?

WTH - either really young crabgrass or low and behold it's KBG. Time will tell.


----------



## f_l (Aug 11, 2020)

just read - i planted some tall fescue earlier in the spring (just random scotts crap from home depot). maybe it could be that? but since that planting, i took a large oak tree down and ruined the whole lawn, then i gly the whole thing twice for this reno.

holding out hope its actually the KBG i planted but def wouldnt be surprised if it was something else



FuzzeWuzze said:


> When i planted my Mazama i also saw seedlings coming up early, most turned out to be what i believe to be annual rye
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=202797#p202797
> 
> Although mine werent nearly as prevalent as yours are, so hopefully im wrong.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

f_l said:


> just read - i planted some tall fescue earlier in the spring (just random scotts crap from home depot). maybe it could be that? but since that planting, i took a large oak tree down and ruined the whole lawn, then i gly the whole thing twice for this reno.
> 
> holding out hope its actually the KBG i planted but def wouldnt be surprised if it was something else
> 
> ...


If you see that patch spread over the next 24-48 hours then it was always KBG which would be nuts


----------



## jephil08 (Aug 3, 2020)

Blue Bank in my mix as well. Peat naturally has some humates, which may also help explain why some people report better germination when using peat (not just moisture retention?)


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

My soil temp was 84 degrees yesterday. I wouldn't be surprised for mine to be real and takeoff now.

Time will tell!


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

the distribution of seedlings in that first picture looks too consistent to be random or leftover seeds. combine that with the blue tag quality of the seeds and I'll bet a shiny nickle its the KBG coming up under what is apparently, ideal conditions.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

That's awesome, I just put down Sureshot blend which has the blend in my signature. Earliest germ I saw was 7 days.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

JerseyGreens said:


> @FuzzeWuzze I just pulled out one of the germ'ed seedlings...the thing has a tiller?
> 
> WTH - either really young crabgrass or low and behold it's KBG. Time will tell.


Can you post a image? There is 0% chance any seed thrown down a few days ago has tillers, its possible a rhizome was already in your turf and is sprouting


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

I don't know what it is. Again most likely weeds but If I see them all over the place tomorrow morning then we know the answer!


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Blade looks too wide to be bluegrass to me.

Edit: took a zoomed in look, it's definitely not bluegrass.


----------



## f_l (Aug 11, 2020)

any idea what it could be? will try to keep this thread posted



j4c11 said:


> Blade looks too wide to be bluegrass to me.
> 
> Edit: took a zoomed in look, it's definitely not bluegrass.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

f_l said:


> any idea what it could be? will try to keep this thread posted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont think you can tell much at this point, but it germinating and growing to 1 inch in a few days is eerily like the annual rye i had in my bluegrass seed.

Good news? You only have 2k sqft so similar to me, it will stick out like a sore thumb and grow way faster than your KBG. I would just sit in my yard at night with the kids and pull them out for 20-30 mins a few times a week and eventually they were mostly gone. I then went nuclear and killed the remaining with 2x heavy doses of Tenacity, so come spring if they take over thats always an option. Rye cant take 6oz/Acre rate but KBG can...hope it doesnt come to that though it really screwed up my KBG for a good month.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

I have germination at day 7 on 365ss. 3 days is crazy.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

f_l said:


> any idea what it could be? will try to keep this thread posted


No idea. I don't think it's rye though, since rye seed is significantly bigger than bluegrass seed it would be very easy to separate from the bluegrass by the producer. But you never know.


----------



## jcs43920 (Jun 3, 2019)

I've heard jackpot comes up pretty fast. Two days though seems crazy.


----------



## gasdoc (Jul 24, 2019)

I have mazama from Ford & sons that germinated in cups at 5 days


----------



## f_l (Aug 11, 2020)

if anyone's interested, heres what it looks like today


----------

